# Nissan Navigation System Map Update



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

I've searched for this information and can't quite seem to find the answer I was looking for.
The wife's friend has a 2010 Sentra with the factory nav package and she's interested in getting a map update.
I've found this link for an SD card with the map updates, but is NAVTEQ the only maps that will work with the factory system? Is there another place to get these maps? How does the actual process go for updating the maps once we have the SD cards?


----------



## Jschmidt85 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've wondered this too. My maps are extremely outdated (2012 too, don't know why)


----------



## ElectronicsLA (Apr 17, 2021)

We may have a great alternative for maps. 
25920-9ht0b


----------

